
Japanese researchers use AI to identify early-stage stomach cancer high accuracy - jmadsen
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/?post_type=news&p=1452901
======
jmadsen
sorry, I don't have a more scientific link to point you to, but thought the
topic would be interesting to this group

